# Petwheels UK Logo competition? Anyone good with graphic design?



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I`m looking for a logo for PetwheelsUK and though i`d ask you guys for input. 
Ideally on a purple colour scheme! The logo will be used in all Petwheels paperwork and will also be printed on the van...when i get one!:lol2:

Please PM your designs, or post them here. 
The winner will have 5 half price transport trips in 2008!: victory:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Im working on mine it will be done soon, it wont nbe good but hte idea i think is.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a font faced design or do you have graphic you would like added?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Have you got any slogo you want on it?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Is it all pets?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks! No, there`s no particular slogan as such, just as long as it says PetwheelsUK i`ll put my numbers etc under it seperately. 
Yes i transport all animals, but my main carriages are reptiles and birds so far: victory:
As to design etc, i have no idea! I`ve always been rubbish with graphics and imagination etc lol.:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope it'll be ok! Almost done, I can make adjustments!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Here we go!








I expect you expected somethign more profefessional but i was bored.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If I get my photoshop back on this laptop, will have a play


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Miranda said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence, i have never used a pet transport, but dont think you should say UK's best pet trancsport as there are many out there, that are pretty good also! You may be the best i dont know...but i have heard of a couple gd un's 


I will try make one also.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

When do we have till?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i will make one now...will pm you it.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the input so far guys! I`ll say you have 2 weeks from today, (which incidently is my birthday:whistling2 gives plenty of time then :lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I have made one, will pm you it now, and make a couple more next week, would love to win.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I've just had a play,not interested in the prize but just like to mess about.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I vote for the white BG Cobra design


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

if only i didnt sell my windows pc to buy a mac, photo shop was my pc i so could have done this for you:bash:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

does it have to be done on the computer, i rubbish on the computer but could possible do something by hand


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> The winner will have 5 half price transport trips in 2008!: victory:


Why dont you just say 2 free ones ? will be cheaper


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll have ago at one for ya will PM you it and Post it here


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Because she probably makes around 50% markup on the trips (as most business do) and this way she wont lose any money. 
If its 2 free ones, shecould have to go from lands end to john e grots twice for nothing!!

This way it makes it farer for winner and company because they cant take the piss but get a good prize, and the company doesnt loose lots of money.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

right ok !


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

http://dentoo.info/petwheels1.png
http://dentoo.info/petwheels2.png
http://dentoo.info/petwheels3.png

I would attatch em as pictures but there MASSIVE when i do ( full screen images )

So better to click and look


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

For a change I decided to enter this.. 

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h309/beege_3/PETWHEELSUK.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

beege_3 said:


> For a change I decided to enter this..
> 
> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h309/beege_3/PETWHEELSUK.jpg
> 
> What do you think?


 
That looks great Beege, very clever indeed. You take some excellent photographs too - just browsed your Deviant art collection, I'm very impressed. Its lovely to see more people into art, design and photography on here.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Angi, only a hobby for now and if people like my work and I feel I can make a few quid then I may take it further.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

My entry  I forgot the purple stipulation so did it after the green/blue one and PM'd to you









Sorry about the size


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

My Entry

*







*


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I like baden 187's one, and snake lover putting "The average pet transporter" wouldnt get many costomers would it?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ok heres a couple of ideas from me... obvs all the colours pictures and composition could be changed to suit your preferences. i.e. font.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Art gecko yours is great!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Wow!!!:mf_dribble:

I`m really getting some fantastic logos on here, i`m very impressed! Thanks guys! Please keep them coming!:lol2:


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

was'nt happy another go :whistling2:

*







*


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Is mine within the guidlines or should im ake one in a diff program?


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

How about this... A little different style to the others...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

thought i'd have a play...  

Sami


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

my attempt (looking at the others I don't stand a chance! lol)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

done mine hope you like it - not great at comps but i liek it


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Any news one this one?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

doesnt look liek it!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Mikey, I love your style. Freeky geeky I like yours a lot too, i would blend the gecko in with it if it was mine though.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Its going to be a hard job picking from these! Well done peeps!: victory: Thanks!


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Angi said:


> Mikey, I love your style. Freeky geeky I like yours a lot too, i would blend the gecko in with it if it was mine though.


Thank you!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

when does it close?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Thanks for all the input so far guys! I`ll say you have 2 weeks from today, (which incidently is my birthday:whistling2 gives plenty of time then :lol2:


16th!: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe OH was going blind!!!!

graham wants to give itago you see!


spirit975 said:


> 16th!: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Art Gecko101! I have chosen your design for my logo!:no1:

We`re going to make a few adjustments, but i think it looks great!

Thanks everyone who has taken part!: victory:: victory:: victory:



Art_Gecko101 said:


> Ok heres a couple of ideas from me... obvs all the colours pictures and composition could be changed to suit your preferences. i.e. font.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

congrats art gecko.. wowzer that'll be expensive to get on the side of the van :Na_Na_Na_Na: gorgeous design tho


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

and - oh my... ITS MY GECKO!!! lol
she is FAMOUS! I have a famous gecko!!!!
Her name is tabitha  
WHOOP
WHOOP


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats ArtGecko its a lovely design


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I wasnt even doing it for the prize i just did it for fun! but i guess it'll come in handy..... mwah hahaha new geckos excuses!!!

Yea Gina lol, thats my little fat Tabby.... now your fat Tabby! keep her well!!

Thanks again Mand, i'll get those changes sorted as soon as!


----------

